# ASF user name changes?



## Joe Blow

The issue of changing user names has come up again and I felt it was important enough to bring to the ASF community once more for discussion and a vote, especially since the number of members has grown significantly since the last time it was brought up. On this particular issue I will respect the majority view and a decision will be made on that basis. By majority view I mean the majority of those who feel that the issue is important enough for them to vote on it.

A small minority of members feel that for one reason or another they have outgrown their original user name. Either that or they wish their ASF user name to be the same as their user names on other forums.

If there are going to be changes in user names, this is what I am proposing:


Each ASF member is entitled to change their user name once and once only.

Those members who decide to change their user name must have as their custom user title (the text below their user name) for a period of one year, "Formerly known as '(Insert previous user name here)'"

User name changes will be permanently recorded in this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4576
Please vote in the poll and feel free to share your views about user name changes in this thread. This is the last time this issue will be up for discussion so please make your views known if you feel strongly about it one way or the other.


----------



## Happy

It should not be made harder than change of name in Australia.

From what I heard, you fill in application form, pay fee and you’ve got name changed.

Only restriction is that you cannot ask for some names for various reasons like Hitler for example.

Unfortunately my knowledge on this matter is second hand, so can be wrong.


----------



## ithatheekret

The set out as explained looks to be the easier method , at least here you get to forward your view on the position . Free and democratic , I bet Keating doesn't know about this one .


----------



## Whiskers

Although I'm not contemplating changing mine, I think you have it pretty right Joe.

You and we don't want people changing identity every other week. One would have to wonder why people would. 

Depending on the reason, if there are exceptions, you might charge a reasonable fee... for your trouble of course!


----------



## MS+Tradesim

Sometimes you outgrow a username. 

I like the setup in some forums where your username doesn't change but you can change your display name.


----------



## BlingBling

I think one should be able to change their name though not like one should his undies!

Formerly known as "...." 1 year seems long. How about a few months?

just my 2 yen.


----------



## Happy

MS+Tradesim said:


> Sometimes you outgrow a username.
> 
> I like the setup in some forums where your username doesn't change but you can change your display name.




Like Novice or Beginner after 20 years of posting.


----------



## Junior

I think you should be able to change it without displaying your former name.  Except maybe a restriction of no more than one change every 6 months...or something along those lines.


----------



## So_Cynical

Only voted yes because of the term and conditions..ill be keeping my name.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

I have been talking to Joe about this.

I want to change my username to >Apocalypto< to stay in sync with Forexfactory.

Joe could we have a day of amnesty like we once had in the past?


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Joe Blow said:


> The issue of changing user names has come up again and I felt it was important enough to bring to the ASF community once more for discussion and a vote, especially since the number of members has grown significantly since the last time it was brought up. On this particular issue I will respect the majority view and a decision will be made on that basis. By majority view I mean the majority of those who feel that the issue is important enough for them to vote on it.
> 
> A small minority of members feel that for one reason or another they have outgrown their original user name. Either that or they wish their ASF user name to be the same as their user names on other forums.
> 
> If there are going to be changes in user names, this is what I am proposing:
> 
> 
> Each ASF member is entitled to change their user name once and once only.
> 
> Those members who decide to change their user name must have as their custom user title (the text below their user name) for a period of one year, "Formerly known as '(Insert previous user name here)'"
> 
> User name changes will be permanently recorded in this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4576
> Please vote in the poll and feel free to share your views about user name changes in this thread. This is the last time this issue will be up for discussion so please make your views known if you feel strongly about it one way or the other.




sounds fair to me Joe,

I voted yes....


----------



## UMike

I voted yes as multiple accounts suck.


----------



## Joe Blow

Any more votes or views on this issue?


----------



## numbercruncher

Id like to change my name and also like the way in which you plan to implement it 

Cheers


----------



## 2020hindsight

"number cruncher, formerly Robert the Bruce" maybe?


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Joe,

when will you lets know on whether we can change our names or not?

cheers


----------



## Joe Blow

Trade_It said:


> Joe,
> 
> when will you lets know on whether we can change our names or not?
> 
> cheers




I'll let this thread run for the rest of this week to give everyone a chance to see it and vote or comment if they wish. 

This coming weekend I will make a final decision and announce it.


----------



## cuttlefish

If it only happened once I wouldn't have an issue with someone changing their user name and wouldn't really see any great need for it to be advertised either. What you don't want is people being able to come in, throw some 'grenades', create havoc, then just change their username and start again.  But I could understand someone possibly getting off on the wrong foot one way or another and wanting a fresh start (this can happen sometimes with forums because different forums have different collective cultures) so I wouldn't have an issue with a one off being allowed due to that or because they want to synch with another forum identity they use elsewhere.

(I've got no intention of changing mine just my view for those that do wish to).


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe Blow said:


> This coming weekend I will make a final decision and announce it.




Bumping this thread for the last time before I make a decision on this issue this weekend.

Feel free to vote and/or comment if you haven't already.


----------



## Joe Blow

Any last minute votes or opinions?


----------



## Kauri

Joe Blow said:


> Any last minute votes or opinions?



Yep...
 If someone is online... why hide???
Cheers
...........Kauri


----------



## Joe Blow

Kauri said:


> Yep...
> If someone is online... why hide???
> Cheers
> ...........Kauri




Invisible mode is an option in your UserCP: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/preferences

Many people prefer not to display their online status for one reason or another. I do it so nobody knows when I'm watching.


----------



## 2020hindsight

One extra rule
Joe - you shouldn't be allowed to change your name!


----------



## Joe Blow

2020hindsight said:


> One extra rule
> Joe - you shouldn't be allowed to change your name!




I wondered whether I should change it to 'Administrator'. After all, 'Joe Blow' is a bit silly. But then, I am just your average Joe Blow (and my name is Joe), so I suppose it's fitting.


----------



## refined silver

Joe, Your terms and conditions seem pretty fair. People changing names continually loses the credibility of posts. I can understand if someone really made a mess, but even then maybe better just to apologise and keep going. However, with your terms and conditions if others so want it, I'm not against.

I think changing signatures and slogans should be allowed though


----------



## numbercruncher

I still think its a great Idea .....

Ill just use myself as an example why I think so, when I signed up, as I have done on many webforums I just chose a name that came to me hastily, I didnt mind the name, but I also didnt expect to like ASF so much, all of us have been 5 minute wonders on forums im sure, I guess after being here for a while you get to indulge in peoples personalities and opinions and discover the forums content is informative and engaging and all of a sudden you become a regular - So that is why I would like to change name, I feel like a regular here and would like to change to a name thats a little more on a personal level rather than some random sounding thing like NC 


Thing I like most about ASF ? It seems to attract users with an above average IQ and engages loads of well thought out opinions and debates. "General Chat" is my fav spot here 

Cheers, and Happy Australia Day !


----------



## numbercruncher

Hello

One final comment.

I think Robots should be banned from changing his name.

Because it cracks me up.

Thankyou


----------



## Joe Blow

I like everybody's user name. I don't like the idea of people changing them for a number of reasons but one of the most important to me is that I know what I'm going to get when I see them. I know some ASF members never ramp, and some are more inclined to. I can tell primarily by just seeing their user names.

I know Smurf1976's posts are going to be works of art. Every word spelled correctly. Sentence structure impeccable. Paragraphs where appropriate. Thoughtful and detailed. 

Same with Julia's, although she occasionally messes up the quote tags. 

robots' posts will always be about property. He will never capitalise the first word of every sentence and he will always finish with 'thankyou, robots'.

I could go on all night, but I won't.

Needless to say, I am doing this reluctantly but at the same time understanding that I must compromise to some degree.

But yes, I like everybody's user name and I hope that many won't change.


----------



## 2020hindsight

Joe Blow said:


> I wondered whether I should change it to 'Administrator'. After all, 'Joe Blow' is a bit silly. But then, I am just your average Joe Blow (and my name is Joe), so I suppose it's fitting.




well now that this is a classy chatroom
how about royal purple carpet

PS "Joseph Blow" would still be ok by us 
PS - great job Joe.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Joe Blow said:


> I like everybody's user name. I don't like the idea of people changing them for a number of reasons but one of the most important to me is that I know what I'm going to get when I see them. I know some ASF members never ramp, and some are more inclined to. I can tell primarily by just seeing their user names.
> 
> I know Smurf1976's posts are going to be works of art. Every word spelled correctly. Sentence structure impeccable. Paragraphs where appropriate. Thoughtful and detailed.
> 
> Same with Julia's, although she occasionally messes up the quote tags.
> 
> robots' posts will always be about property. He will never capitalise the first word of every sentence and he will always finish with 'thankyou, robots'.
> 
> I could go on all night, but I won't.
> 
> Needless to say, I am doing this reluctantly but at the same time understanding that I must compromise to some degree.
> 
> But yes, I like everybody's user name and I hope that many won't change.




I'll be changing mine that's a sure thing!


----------



## Joe Blow

Okay, well it looks as if the motion has been passed. From this moment on, each ASF member is entitled to change their user name once and once only.

As detailed in the first post, these are the rules for user name changes.


Each ASF member is entitled to change their user name once and once only.

Those members who decide to change their user name must have as their custom user title (the text below their user name) for a period of three months, "Formerly known as '(Insert previous user name here)'"

User name changes will be permanently recorded in this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4576

Although I am allowing one user name change per member I am not really in favour of them, hence the fairly tight restrictions I have imposed. I also hope that only a very small minority of ASF members will actually change theirs.

Please contact me via PM with any user name change requests.


----------



## MARKETWINNER

Hi Joe

I read and agreed to the rules of this forum. I completely agree with you.  I just thought that I want to change my user name to suit my skills and knowledge in different areas. I realised username stockwinner sound like limited to stocks only.

Is it possible to change my user name as Marketwinner? I have no intention to change my username in the future and marketwinner  will be my permanent username in this forum 

Sorry for the inconvenience

Best regards


----------



## craft

Value Collector

Did you previously post here as Tysonboss1?

The similarities seem more than coincidental.


----------



## Value Collector

craft said:


> Value Collector
> 
> Did you previously post here as Tysonboss1?
> 
> The similarities seem more than coincidental.




No, I did not


----------



## Joe Blow

craft said:


> Value Collector
> 
> Did you previously post here as Tysonboss1?
> 
> The similarities seem more than coincidental.






Value Collector said:


> No, I did not




For the record, we have exceptionally good multiple account detection methods in place at ASF.

Anyone who posts under more than one user name *will* eventually get caught. It is only a matter of time.

There is currently no indication that the user names Tysonboss1 and Value Collector are connected in any way.


----------



## craft

Value Collector said:


> No, I did not




Based on post content, posting style, areas of knowledge, interests, personal details given, (ie served in Army etc) I would have given really good odds that you were the same person. 

My mistake. (But boy, – you have a twin out there)

I wonder what did happen to TysonBoss1 then; he hasn’t posted in a long time.


----------

